# Pyrex cool tube too long



## screwdriver (Apr 28, 2008)

I was thinking about redesigning my little cabinet.  I wanted to put in a small cool tube for my 70mh.  I know its small, but the cabinet is also.  I want to be able to move the light up and down, but a bake-a-round for a tube was too long for my cabinet.  My first attempt was a failure.  I used a hammer and it broke.

The second attempt was a success.  
I clamped my cutter to the work bench and put a drop of oil on the diamond wheel.  Rolling on the work bench against the cutter with both hands to gentle score around the tube. I was off by about 1mm at the end.  Good enough for me.  This time instead of a hammer I used my torch to heat the glass around the scribe and it split in two. A little jagged in one section, but its good enough to use in my small cabinet.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks.  This is good to know.  I was under the impression that you could not successfully cut tempered glass.


----------



## screwdriver (May 1, 2008)

I don't think you can cut tempered glass.  Pyrex, I thought, has a higher melting point, not tempered.


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

Nice work. Very ingenious. Got a pic of the final result? Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------

